# Another Ebay Question



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've listed something on Ebay of which I have 2 the same. I've put them together in one listing saying 2 Availbale and started the price at least i want for 1, I've just suddenly thought could someone pay that price and get them both if they select quantiity 2, or is it price per item. It is an Auction not buy it now


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi lm

not sure how it works but if you modify your description making clear that the auction is for one and if they want 2 they would pay double then i think you will be ok


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

not sure how that would work for bids thou. I have put in the description its 2 seperate items but people will get round it if they can.  Can't decide if to stop the auction and re-list seperate but it has people watching but no bids


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Think I'm safe just found this in help How does it work?


> Bidders specify the price they're offering and also the number of items they want. To make the winning bid, bidders have to have a higher Total Bid Value (the bid price multiplied by the number of items bid on) than any previous bids.


If I read that rightly then if they bid for both the items then they will pay double their bid?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

that looks like they have to pay double whatever they have bid if they select 2 so i think its fine   plus if you modify your wording to make clear their price is for 1 then if there is a dispute ebay will back you up   i am sure it'll be fine though reading that


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if 2 people want 1 each they both pay the lowest winning bid even if one bid more.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

i think it sounds like  you'll be ok hun. good luck with the auction


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

GRR Ebay took it off apparently I was spamming them?? What it had been on 5 days they take it off with hrs to go so I've had to re list and now lost all my watchers


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

omg!! what does that mean - you were spamming them    good luck next time


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

i would so complain cause you would have been charged for listing it in the first place.

I have several things which if i get round to it i intend to put on ebay but i'm not so sure now. I tried ebaying the stuff a while back and it didnt go.

jen x


----------

